# Alice



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)

Alice is 11 weeks old and already knows sit, down, stay, come, and wait at the door.

i have only had her for about two weeks!! it only took her about a day to learn the simple ones like sit and down. come and stay took her a couple more.

lol how am i doing?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

no pictures............no comments














Keep it up


----------



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)

haha here is one of Alice and Rambo sitting very nicely


----------



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She looks like she had the devil in her.I think your doing awesome for her to be that obedient already.Just remember when she gets to the teenage stage she may selectively forget all that she has learned so keep it up.


----------



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah....thats where rambo is right now. hes being pretty bad about come right now. he did very well at the dog park today though! he came every time!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGShe looks like she had the devil in her.I think your doing awesome for her to be that obedient already.Just remember when she gets to the teenage stage she may selectively forget all that she has learned so keep it up.


agreed!!!

She is a cutie and Rambo is stiking


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awww 2 good puppers!


----------

